# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  Jabba

## Aerries

Im sad to say I have failed as a keeper and I thought I had the understanding of this species down. But alas I was wrong.....Jabba didnt make it out of her hibernation. Partly due to me not continuously checking on her.....the substrate that I bought from Bio dude failed me in keeping her substrate moist enough. We misted the enclosure once a week but still wasnt enough. I honestly dont know what she died from but I can only imagine it was dehydration or Toxic Out Syndrome. She did display symptoms of it right before I switched her to her bio active enclosure. I didnt look into it till after. I think Ill just stick with my lizards and snakes moving forward. Im sorry I failed you girl. Rest easy now....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MR Snakes

So sorry for your lost. RIP

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Sorry for your loss brother. RIP Jabba.

----------


## Bogertophis

So sorry for your loss...I don't know a thing about keeping these but you did the best you knew how & it might NOT have been your fault.  If their hibernation 
is anything like that for snakes, as I understand it their immune system pretty well shuts down, meaning that anything they might have had prior, even something 
minor that had they been active they could have fought off, that can be fatal in hibernation.  (I have no idea what Toxic Out syndrome is... :Confused: )

Rest in peace, Jabba

----------


## Danger noodles

Is that a pac man?

----------


## Aerries

> So sorry for your loss...I don't know a thing about keeping these but you did the best you knew how & it might NOT have been your fault.  If their hibernation 
> is anything like that for snakes, as I understand it their immune system pretty well shuts down, meaning that anything they might have had prior, even something 
> minor that had they been active they could have fought off, that can be fatal in hibernation.  (I have no idea what Toxic Out syndrome is...)
> 
> Rest in peace, Jabba


sadly because frogs cant drink water from their mouth they absorb water though their skin...Toxic Out Syndrome is a husbandry problem that could have been prevented...they're at that point absorbing their pee and dirty water from my understanding.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-02-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (01-04-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

Awwww so sorry 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_Aerries_ (01-05-2019)

----------


## Dianne

So sorry for your loss. RIP Jabba.

----------

_Aerries_ (01-05-2019)

----------


## RickyNY

You have my heart and support

----------

_Aerries_ (01-05-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Sorry for your loss, my friend.  Keep your chin up.

----------

_Aerries_ (01-05-2019)

----------


## Jus1More

So sorry to hear of your lost..I hate it when we lose a cheerished pet! Keep your chin up...  :Peace:

----------

_Aerries_ (01-05-2019)

----------


## tttaylorrr

you are a good keeper, friend. <3

mistakes happen, but unfortunately our mistakes impact the lives of our animals much greater than our own which is a very heavy part of keeping animals.

RIP little one.

chin up, Aerries. <333

----------

_Aerries_ (01-05-2019)

----------


## Ax01

so sorry to hear about Jabba. she was Hutt stuff.

<3

----------

